# Turns out I'm an ESTP



## ENIGMA2019

wtf is going on with mentioning Maybe... grrr


----------



## jetser

Ok, I'm gonna go spill my libido on the floor, see if that counts as Se.

* also, wreck my music taste


----------



## ENIGMA2019

elusive ****** ****** @Maybe Christmas means a little bit more


----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


> Ok, I'm gonna go spill my libido on the floor, see if that counts as Se.


Jeez...go to the shower for that unless, you like to mop. *smirks*


----------



## Guest

ENIGMA2019 said:


> P.S. If we were to get technical...who said porn stars have a high sex drive? That is their job. Just like faking orgasms...


Yeah, let's go for a technical discussion and use (Ti) you and me. Considering the number of repetitions and cuts, it is better to have a particular interest in the thing. Because for anyone normal, that said not ESP, it would just be extremely annoying to stay naked for hours in front of several dressed people filming.In addition you must know how to contain yourself while staying on a predetermined video format, which requires a good control of your body, your endurance.

It's like mechanics. Anyone can do a little. But making it a profession during year, it's is another story. Either you have predispositions and interest, either not.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sad Joker said:


> Yeah, let's go for a technical discussion and use (Ti) you and me. Considering the number of repetitions and cuts, it is better to have a particular interest in the thing. Because for anyone normal, that said not ESP, it would just be extremely annoying to stay naked for hours in front of several dressed people filming.In addition you must know how to contain yourself while staying on a predetermined video format, which requires a good control of your body, your endurance.
> 
> It's like mechanics. Anyone can do a little. But making it a profession during year, it's is another story. Either you have predispositions and interest, either not.


Let's utilize my Ti here...just you and me *smirks* They get paid. Who says they have a high sex drive? Why are comparisons with high libidos attributed to porn stars who...may have a very low sex drive but, get PAID.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

@Jester You should know by now I tend to derail. I am sure as an ESTP you will roll with it *grins*


----------



## Guest

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Let's utilize my Ti here...just you and me *smirks* They get paid. Who says they have a high sex drive? Why are comparisons with high libidos attributed to porn stars who...may have a very low sex drive but, get PAID.


Scientists are also very well paid, however ESPs are underrepresented in the sector. Obtaining money requires prerequisite qualities. It's not just a matter of will. Like the contractors guys (PMC). Lot of ISTPs, few (no imo) INTP. And yet it's cool and well paid.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sad Joker said:


> Scientists are also very well paid, however ESPs are underrepresented in the sector. Obtaining money requires prerequisite qualities. It's not just a matter of will. Like the contractors guys. Lot of ISTPs, few (no imo) INTP. And yet it's cool and well paid.


I am not chasing rabbit trails sweetheart. You did not answer my question.


----------



## jetser

ENIGMA2019 said:


> @Jester You should know by now I tend to derail. I am sure as an ESTP you will roll with it *grins*


I don't have a problem with it.
I like to derail too.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


> I don't have a problem with it.
> I like to derail too.


: ) You tend to stay on track more than I do. What is your favorite song at the moment?


----------



## jetser

ENIGMA2019 said:


> : ) You tend to stay on track more than I do. What is your favorite song at the moment?


Like, what genre?
Death Stranding by Chvrches
Unsainted by Slipknot
Heartless by The Weeknd

And countless others..


----------



## Guest

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Who says they have a high sex drive?


Because it's the case for the "best". It's a like boxers and testosterone ... I don't need to do a data search to confirm it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sad Joker said:


> Because it's the case for the "best". It's a like boxers and testosterone ... I don't need to do a data search to confirm it.


Apologizes... my over active libido fried all of my SE and TI all I heard was 









:wink:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

jetser said:


> Like, what genre?
> Death Stranding by Chvrches
> Unsainted by Slipknot
> Heartless by The Weeknd
> 
> And countless others..


Two makes me want to break things... especially, when they scream. 

I like the other two. The 3rd one reminded me of this one


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Which reminded me of this one..


----------



## Guest

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Apologizes... my over active libido fried all of my SE and TI all I heard was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wink:


I don't see a mouth that speaks personally... :laughing:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sad Joker said:


> I don't see a mouth that speaks personally... :laughing:


Are you speaking or typing ; P


----------



## Guest

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Are you speaking or typing ; P


You don't understand, but you are too young for me to explain to you what I really see :wink:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sad Joker said:


> You don't understand, but you are too young for me to explain to you what I really see :wink:












*smirks*


----------

